# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  ese

## aadela

A mund te me ndihmoni me nje ese pershkruese per veten ?? vtm nje shembull [plzzz

----------


## thirsty

> A mund te me ndihmoni me nje ese pershkruese per veten ?? vtm nje shembull [plzzz


essay? 


apo ky ese?

----------


## thirsty

http://main.uab.edu/show.asp?durki=8012 neqoftese e ke per te paren

per te dyten "South Park"

----------


## Geri Tr

po s'dite ta pershkruash veten tende si pret te te ndihmojme,gjeja me elementare qe mund te te japin si teme eseje

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

*Epic Fail !*

----------


## thirsty

nuk eshte Epic fail ose nuk eshte se nuk di te pershkuraje veten


problemi eshte shkrimi hartimit...se si duket...cfare te shkruaje....si ta shkruaje...te te bej per vete...midis te tjerave

----------


## mia@

Na jep ne fillim  tiparet e  karakterit tend. Ambjenti ku je rritur dhe njerezit qe te kane rrethuar.. Si kane inflencuar ne jeten tende.  Eksperiencat e tua pozitive e negative qe ke kaluar ne jete. Si u ke bere balle ketyre veshtiresive. Pelqimet,  mospelqimet e tua. Dobesite dhe pikat e tua me te forta.   Synimet qe ke ne jete. Endrrat e tua etj...
Kur ti pergjigjesh ketyre pyetjeve rreth vetes mund te te ndihmojme. Le qe po ju pergjigje, e ke bere vet essen dhe s'ke me nevoje per ne. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> nuk eshte Epic fail ose nuk eshte se nuk di te pershkuraje veten
> 
> 
> problemi eshte shkrimi hartimit...se si duket...cfare te shkruaje....si ta shkruaje...te te bej per vete...midis te tjerave


Është Epic Fail,e di përse ? 
Nuk mund ti kërkush dikujt se si të të përshkruajë ty ! Edhe nqs nuk është kjo,por është ajo që thua ti pra nuk di shkruhet e cilat janë hapat atëhere këtë Essenë e zëmë se kjo e do për shkollë.Në shkollë kjo ka mësuar s ecilat janë hapat për Esenë përshkruese.Edhe nqs nuk i ka mësuar,e ka librin.
Nuk po gjej dot një libër letërsie tani,se ti shkruaja hapat këtu dhe mblidhje mëndjen,veç i përmbaheshe atyre.Pastaj,eseja përshkruese është më e lehta.Në esenë përshkruese vetëm shkruaj ,përshkruaj, përdor ca fjalë tërheqëse,bëj fjalitë pak interesante dhe kaq.Nuk është ese argumentuese psh që ty të është bërë një pyetje dhe duhet të gjesh apo të krijosh argumenta nqs je pro apo kundër asaj pyetje dhe mbi të gjitha *pse*  je pro apo je kundër.

----------


## thirsty

> Është Epic Fail,e di përse ? 
> Nuk mund ti kërkush dikujt se si të të përshkruajë ty ! Edhe nqs nuk është kjo,por është ajo që thua ti pra nuk di shkruhet e cilat janë hapat atëhere këtë Essenë e zëmë se kjo e do për shkollë.Në shkollë kjo ka mësuar s ecilat janë hapat për Esenë përshkruese.Edhe nqs nuk i ka mësuar,e ka librin.
> Nuk po gjej dot një libër letërsie tani,se ti shkruaja hapat këtu dhe mblidhje mëndjen,veç i përmbaheshe atyre.Pastaj,eseja përshkruese është më e lehta.Në esenë përshkruese vetëm shkruaj ,përshkruaj, përdor ca fjalë tërheqëse,bëj fjalitë pak interesante dhe kaq.Nuk është ese argumentuese psh që ty të është bërë një pyetje dhe duhet të gjesh apo të krijosh argumenta nqs je pro apo kundër asaj pyetje dhe mbi të gjitha *pse*  je pro apo je kundër.


cfare eshte e lehte dhe cfare eshte e veshtire nuk jane gjithmone te perbashketa...cfare ti gjen te lehte nje tjeter mund ta gjeje te veshtire...

E di cfare eshte paksa si fail? Eshte kerkimi shembullit, kjo(ky) mund ta gjeje shembullin vete....


Ajo mund ti dije hapat por ca njerez mesojne me sy...qe ta shikojne njehere dhe me vone te ja nisin punes...kjo po pyet per nje shembull...nje hartim te bere dhe kjo ta shikoje se si duket dhe me vone  te filloje hartimin e saj per veten por me forme te ngjajshme....mbase hapat nuk jane te qarta...mbase kjo i di por nuk mundet te ktheje ne hartim....nuk ka epic fail ketu... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Geri Tr

> Është Epic Fail,e di përse ? 
> Nuk mund ti kërkush dikujt se si të të përshkruajë ty ! Edhe nqs nuk është kjo,por është ajo që thua ti pra nuk di shkruhet e cilat janë hapat atëhere këtë Essenë e zëmë se kjo e do për shkollë.Në shkollë kjo ka mësuar s ecilat janë hapat për Esenë përshkruese.Edhe nqs nuk i ka mësuar,e ka librin.
> Nuk po gjej dot një libër letërsie tani,se ti shkruaja hapat këtu dhe mblidhje mëndjen,veç i përmbaheshe atyre.Pastaj,eseja përshkruese është më e lehta.Në esenë përshkruese vetëm shkruaj ,përshkruaj, përdor ca fjalë tërheqëse,bëj fjalitë pak interesante dhe kaq.Nuk është ese argumentuese psh që ty të është bërë një pyetje dhe duhet të gjesh apo të krijosh argumenta nqs je pro apo kundër asaj pyetje dhe mbi të gjitha *pse*  je pro apo je kundër.


Tamam,une per vete s'e kuptoj se pse kerkon ndihme ketu kur libri e ka trajtuar goxha mire,eseja pershkruese ka si qelim qe te pershkruaje tiparet e nje objekti apo te nje personi ne menyre objektive apo subjektive ne menyre qe te nxirret nje ide te asaj se cfare pershkruhet,hapat i ka ne liber,ca do me,mos do qe ti shkruajme nje ese e me pas ta kopjoje??

----------


## Chica bonita

ehhh shqiptaret vazhdojne te paragjykojne .....fakti qe ajo ka kerkuar ndihme do te thote se nuk i ka te renditura mire idete e saj per te nisur kete shkrim apo kete ese.
e dashur fillimisht do te te rekomandoja te filloje esene tende me pershkrime te pamjes tende te jashtme ...dhe normalisht pjesen tjeter kushtoja karakterit tend...pershkrimit te tipit preferencave ...menyra se si e kalon kohen etj 
shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak ....
pune te mbare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

> ehhh shqiptaret vazhdojne te paragjykojne .....fakti qe ajo ka kerkuar ndihme do te thote se nuk i ka te renditura mire idete e saj per te nisur kete shkrim apo kete ese.
> e dashur fillimisht do te te rekomandoja te filloje esene tende me pershkrime te pamjes tende te jashtme ...dhe normalisht pjesen tjeter kushtoja karakterit tend...pershkrimit te tipit preferencave ...menyra se si e kalon kohen etj 
> shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak ....
> pune te mbare


E ke lexuar librin e letersise se vitit te pare, dhe te klases se 9 se si i trajton llojet e eseve??ka lezet madje te jep dhe shembuj nga vepra autoresh,per mendimin tim kjo ose nuk eshte mundu fare me e lexu ose e ka fajin mesuesi se nuk ka ditur te shpjegoje  :xx: ,e njoh shume mire se ca tekstesh jepen neper shkolla

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> *ehhh shqiptaret vazhdojne te paragjykojne .....fakti qe ajo ka kerkuar ndihme do te thote se nuk i ka te renditura mire idete e saj per te nisur kete shkrim apo kete ese.*
> e dashur fillimisht do te te rekomandoja te filloje esene tende me pershkrime te pamjes tende te jashtme ...dhe normalisht pjesen tjeter kushtoja karakterit tend...pershkrimit te tipit preferencave ...menyra se si e kalon kohen etj 
> shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar sadopak ....
> pune te mbare


Nuk shtova kile se i thash asaj Epic Fail apo se i thash thirsty që nuk ka ndonjë gjë për epic fail.Ça paragjykimi thua ? Apo do dalësh ti,shënjtorja nënë tereza ta marësh përdore ti blesh akullore ? Ik o chica bonita kërce mambo makarena andej mos na bëj mëndjehapurën këtu,ec.

----------


## Chica bonita

> E ke lexuar librin e letersise se vitit te pare, dhe te klases se 9 se si i trajton llojet e eseve??ka lezet madje te jep dhe shembuj nga vepra autoresh,per mendimin tim kjo ose nuk eshte mundu fare me e lexu ose e ka fajin mesuesi se nuk ka ditur te shpjegoje ,e njoh shume mire se ca tekstesh jepen neper shkolla


po e kam lexuar .....po kjo nuk do te thote qe ajo vajza nuk e ka lexuar .....jo te gjith njrz jane si ty qe i kupton edhe i kapin shpejt gjerat....
nqs ti nk mund te japesh ndihmen tende shum bukur nk te detyron njeri te komentosh por te pakten mos fyej .....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Çupë,aadela,këtu një tufë me referate.Urdhëro,lexoji,dhe gjej kush është përshkruese,dhe shiko ndërtimin e saj.


http://referate.abcshqip.com/

Shiko dhe këtë linkun:

http://abcshqip.com/2009/05/eseja-dhe-llojet-e-esese/

----------


## Chica bonita

> Nuk shtova kile se i thash asaj Epic Fail apo se i thash thirsty që nuk ka ndonjë gjë për epic fail.Ça paragjykimi thua ? Apo do dalësh ti,shënjtorja nënë tereza ta marësh përdore ti blesh akullore ? Ik o chica bonita kërce mambo makarena andej mos na bëj mëndjehapurën këtu,ec.


lali avash icik kur flet dakort ,,,,,
un nk kerkoj te bej shenjtoren se nuk ka cme duhet aq me teper te bej rolin e saj ktu me ju ......
paragjykim nqs nuk e di eshte nje qendrim i pabarazuar ndaj dikujt .....nuk ke te drejte ti ti thuash epic fail apo dicka tj ......ajo thjesht kerkoi ndihme ......shyqyr qe dike ti te beke prezantim te vetvetes .....

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> lali avash icik kur flet dakort ,,,,,
> un nk kerkoj te bej shenjtoren se nuk ka cme duhet aq me teper te bej rolin e saj ktu me ju ......
> paragjykim nqs nuk e di eshte nje qendrim i pabarazuar ndaj dikujt .....nuk ke te drejte ti ti thuash epic fail apo dicka tj ......ajo thjesht kerkoi ndihme ......shyqyr qe dike ti te beke prezantim te vetvetes .....


Mua më duket,dhe për mua është *EPIC FAIL* ! Ke ndonjë gjë kundër ti ? Nqs po...kujt ja ndjen ?  :xx: 

Hajt shndet.

----------


## Chica bonita

> Mua më duket,dhe për mua është *EPIC FAIL* ! Ke ndonjë gjë kundër ti ? Nqs po...kujt ja ndjen ? 
> 
> Hajt shndet.


ehu te merresh me ju do te hash i furr buke ..... :me dylbi:

----------


## Geri Tr

> po e kam lexuar .....po kjo nuk do te thote qe ajo vajza nuk e ka lexuar .....jo te gjith njrz jane si ty qe i kupton edhe i kapin shpejt gjerat....
> nqs ti nk mund te japesh ndihmen tende shum bukur nk te detyron njeri te komentosh por te pakten mos fyej .....


Ca thu mi :rrotullo syte:  Mo tekste te lehta qe jane ato s'gjen gjekundi,c'hyn ketu a kap a s'kap,edhe nje me gjys truni i kap ato,une vitet e gjimnazit i kam kryer dhe e di mendjen e nje nxenesi se sa kap,ke meson e ke nuk meson,nuk ka vend por moralizem ketu,po nejse

----------


## Chica bonita

> Ca thu mi Mo tekste te lehta qe jane ato s'gjen gjekundi,c'hyn ketu a kap a s'kap,edhe nje me gjys truni i kap ato,une vitet e gjimnazit i kam kryer dhe e di mendjen e nje nxenesi se sa kap,ke meson e ke nuk meson,nuk ka vend por moralizem ketu,po nejse


un nk po bej moral .....po mir pra ti i kap ajo mbase nk i kap .... :xx:

----------

